# A. W. Pink



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

I have seen some of the reformed theologians listed throughout these boards like John Owen, Spurgeon and Bonhoeffer. But I have not seen Arthur W. Pink mentioned yet. I thought I would ask if you all have heard of him, or better still read any of his materials?

Some of his earlier works are questionable, but his later writings are awesome! Practical Christianity is a must read! some other works off the top of my head are The Soveriegnty of God and the Attributes of God.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 30, 2004)

You have to read his &quot;safe writings&quot;. He was a disgruntled Baptist who broke away (completely) from all church associations. He wrote some very good works though - here is a list of his works:

Divine Covenants 

A Fourfold Salvation 

A Guide to Fervent Prayer 

A Study of Dispensationalism 

An Exposition of Hebrews 

An Exposition of the Sermon on the Mount 

Comfort for Christians 

Divine Healing: Is It Scriptural? 

Eternal Punishment 

Eternal Security 

Gleanings From Elisha: His Life and Miracles 

Gleanings in Exodus 

Gleanings in Genesis 

Gleanings in Joshua 

Gleanings in the Godhead 

Interpretation of the Scriptures 

Practical Christianity 

Profiting from the Word of God 

Regeneration or the New Birth 

Studies on Saving Faith 

Spiritual Growth 

The Antichrist 

The Attributes of God 

The Beatitudes 

The Divine Inspiration of the Bible 

The Doctrine of Election 

The Doctrine of Justification 

The Doctrine of Man's Impotence 

The Doctrine of Reconciliation 

The Doctrine of Revelation 

The Doctrine of Sanctification 

The Gospel of John 

The Holy Spirit 

The Law and the Saint 

The Life of David, Vols. I &amp; II 

The Life of Elijah 

The Life of Faith 

The Lord's Prayer 

The Prophetic Parables of Matthew 13 

The Redeemer's Return 

The Satisfaction of Christ 

The Seven Sayings of the Saviour on the Cross 

The Sovereignty of God 

The Ten Commandments 

The Total Depravity of Man 

Tithing 

Why Four Gospels?


----------



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW,! I knew of most of these, but I was not aware he had some of these out there, like &quot;Gleanings from Joshua&quot;. Thanks for this list!

Do you know if these are online for download anywhere? If not I'm headed to find it to purchase!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 30, 2004)

http://www.pbministries.org


----------



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

Blade, thank you so much for that link! This is awesome! I am bookmarking this site! Looks like a wealth of information!


----------



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

Webmaster, Thank you so much for this list. You said some of these are &quot;bad&quot;. How can one tell, short of reading and discerning? Of course, we are to discern all we read. But if I know one should be forsaken, that will help!

Thanks again Webmaster!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 30, 2004)

Your Welcome:dueling:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 30, 2004)

You have to acutally read them to find out whether they are or not. I have not read them all, but those that I think are top notch are the following:

An Exposition of Hebrews (to an extent)

Eternal Punishment 

Eternal Security 

Gleanings in Joshua 

Gleanings in the Godhead 

Interpretation of the Scriptures 

The Attributes of God 

The Doctrine of Election 

The Doctrine of Reconciliation 

The Gospel of John 

The Sovereignty of God (very good - make sure it is unedited version)

Tithing


----------



## default (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you Webmaster! 

I personally have read and highly recommend &quot;Practical Christianity&quot;. (where's my two thumbs up icon?)


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 30, 2004)

Loriann:

I really enjoyed [i:81cee3cac7]The Sovereignty of God[/i:81cee3cac7] by Pink, as well. Two things that really stuck with me were his explanation of how prayer is not getting God to act according to our agenda, but a means of getting in line with God's agenda. Of course, that means our focus in prayer is God Himself.
The other thing that has stuck with me is this quote, one of my favorites: &quot;All is right that seems most wrong, if it be His sweet will.&quot;

Welcome to the board, by the way!


----------



## mjbee (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome Loriann! I highly recommend [i:e3354b083f]The Sovereignty of God[/i:e3354b083f] and [i:e3354b083f]The Attributes of God[/i:e3354b083f]. I think you will enjoy them, and be edified and enriched. Pink was eccentric, for sure, but perhaps that was because he was jaded. Righteous Lot got a bit ticked off over what he saw going on around him. Happy reading!
Melissa


----------



## default (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Melissa and Housewife! I own and have read both The Soveriegnty of God and the Attributes of God  You are so right, prayer is NOT to get God to do our bidding, rather to understand God's will! Oh, if only people understood this, and the fact we are to shew REVERENCE to the LORD God, and NOT bring Him down to our level by calling Him daddy, or buddy, or pal! (*GASP*)


----------



## Laughing_Gravy (Apr 6, 2004)

I really like what I've read by AWPink (Atrributes of God and the Seven Sayings of Christ on the Cross).

However, is it just me or do others find him very harsh at times when perhaps he could come down on the side of the mercy and love of God more?

Also, I heard it said that Pink believed that God does not love sinners AT ALL. He only loves his children. What do others think about this? Doesn't the Lord love the sinner but hate his/her sin? Is it only after death, when a soul goes into a confirmed state of punishment, that the Lord then hates the sinner?


----------



## mjbee (Apr 6, 2004)

Sarai, welcome! I have Pink's [i:935e35865c]Sovereignty[/i:935e35865c] open in front of me. He writes, &quot;It has been customary to say God loves the sinner, though He hates his sin. But that is a meaningless distinction. What is there in a sinner but sin? .... Is it true that God [i:935e35865c]loves[/i:935e35865c] the one who is [i:935e35865c]despising[/i:935e35865c] and rejecting His blessed Son?&quot; (italics in original) It would be well worth your while to read this book. You could call him harsh at points, but he reminds me of OT prophets who delivered howling reproaches rather than soothing lies. Just my :wr50:
Bee


----------



## default (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Sarai,

Psalm 5:5 &quot;Thou hatest all workers of iniquity.&quot;

Just one of many that defy the MAN made saying that God loves the sinner.

Lori


----------



## Preach (Apr 7, 2004)

We are commanded (as Christians) to love our neighbors. Perhaps we may be able to separate the sin from the sinner, but the Scriptures seem to point that God does not necessarily make that separation. That is His prerogative.


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 11, 2004)

just out of curiosity, has anybody heard him talk? He sounds funny.

Rembrandt


----------



## Laughing_Gravy (Apr 12, 2004)

No I havent.

Wasn't he from one of the outer Scottish isles or something?


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know but listen to this. He sounds kinda puney.

correction... I'll find the right site later.

[Edited on 4-12-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## Learner (Apr 13, 2004)

*On Pink*

I'm new here.A.W. died July 15,1952.Are you sure there is
a recording of him?I would be very interested in that.I don't
agree with the theology of D.L.Moody,yet there is a snippet
of him quoting a part of The Sermon On The Mount.


Tim


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...Section=sermonsspeaker&amp;keyword=A.^W.^Pink

When you get there press &quot;later,&quot; you will see what I am talking about (you don't have to register to listen).

listening... hahaha... sounds funny


----------



## Ianterrell (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh come now, that's not Pink at all. That's an old Irish woman reading his sermon manuscripts. The introduction gave it away.


----------



## Learner (May 3, 2004)

*A.W.P.n God's love*

I just want to give some quotes from ole' A.W.to clear something Sarah said on 4/6.She said he came across&quot;harsh
at times when perhaps he could have come down on the side of the mercy and love of God more.&quot;
In his book on &quot;Reconciliation&quot; there is a chapter entitled :
&quot;Its Need&quot;.I'll give some quotes which are found on pages 26 and 27.He is differing with John Owen.(Not a light thing to do.But Mr.Pink has his reasons).After citing Owen's comments on John 3:16 and other passages he sys the following:&quot;Such a cold and bare definition may suit philosophers,and metaphysicians,but it will scarcely appeal to the hearts of the regenerate.When Scripture affirms that Christ is the 'Son of His love'(Col.1:13)we are surely to understand something more than that the Son is merely the
Object on which the Divine will is set.Rather do we believe,
with many others,that the Son is the Darling of the Father's heart.How,too,are we to understand the savior's represetation of the Father in His welcome of the returning prodigal.He 'ran,and fell on his neck,and kissed him'(Luke 15:
20).&quot;
&quot;While we are far from believing that God's unfathomable
love in anywise resembles ours,as an emotion or passion,subject to fluctuation,yet we refuse to regard it as a mere principle.When the voice of the Father audibly declared 
'this is My beloved Son in whom I am wellpleased,'He gave expression to the language of deep and warm affection.When the Lord Jesus affirmed &quot;the only begotten Son which is in the bosom of the Father,He has declared Him'
(John 1:18),we grant that He employed an anthropomorphism(ascribing to God what pertains properly to man),nevertheless we cannot allow that it was a mere
figure of speech devoid of real meaning.'God is love'(1 John 4:8),and no refinements of the most eminent theologians must be suffered to rob us of the blessedness and preciousnes of that fundamental truth.&quot;


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 27, 2007)

CVBBS currently has some good deals on two classic AW Pink books:

_An Exposition of Hebrews_ - $19.99

_The Sovereignty of God_ - $4.99


----------



## bookslover (Jan 29, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> CVBBS currently has some good deals on two classic AW Pink books:
> 
> _An Exposition of Hebrews_ - $19.99
> 
> _The Sovereignty of God_ - $4.99



I'm glad they're offering the _real_ edition of _The Sovereignty of God_, because Baker sells the book A. W. Pink actually wrote. The "fake" version is the one Banner of Truth sells, the edition heavily edited and re-written by Iain H. Murray.


----------



## tellville (Jan 30, 2007)

I have A.W. Pink's "The Total Depravity of Man". I've been meaning to read it for a while. I wasn't aware however that he had "bad" books. Does anybody know if this book is one of the "bad" books?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 30, 2007)

tellville said:


> I have A.W. Pink's "The Total Depravity of Man". I've been meaning to read it for a while. I wasn't aware however that he had "bad" books. Does anybody know if this book is one of the "bad" books?



Bad? It's totally..um depraved.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 30, 2007)

I own "The Antichrist" and what little I've read of it sounds as if he wrote it prior to becoming Reformed.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 30, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Bad? It's totally..um depraved.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 31, 2007)

I have profited much from Pink. I have his book "The Antichrist" but have only scanned it. It seems like his premise is that Judas will be reincarnated as the Antichrist. He must have hit his head when he wrote that one....
Jim


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> I have profited much from Pink. I have his book "The Antichrist" but have only scanned it. It seems like his premise is that Judas will be reincarnated as the Antichrist. He must have hit his head when he wrote that one....
> Jim




This thread discusses Pink's [former] view on the topic.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2007)

Laughing_Gravy said:


> No I havent.
> 
> Wasn't he from one of the outer Scottish isles or something?



I believe he was from Nottingham. He ministered in the USA, England and Australia but moved to the outer Scottish isles during WWII. He spent the last 10 years or so of his life there where he lived in isolation, continuing to publish his magazine "Studies in the Scriptures" from which nearly all of his published works originate. I believe Mt. Zion (Chapel Library) is currently republishing "Studies".


----------

